# Justin Gypsy Boots



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have that pair but they look like they would be fine for riding. They have the heel lol! The rubber bottom looks like it would hold up agaist bitter weather, I would go for it!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

No. Gypsy's are HORRIBLE riding boots. Trust me. The girl who rides with me has a pair and hates them and i gave MINE away as soon as i got a pair of riding boots. The toe part of the boots is crazy thick and makes it difficult to get your foot in and out of a stirrup. Also they have insanely thick soles with grooves that makes you get even MORE stuck in the stirrup. Meaning if you fall there's a high chance of getting dragged by the horse because your feet don't come out of the stirrup.


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! I had no idea.  I'll go looking for different boots.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a pair of justins that I love. I wore them all over NY when I went there for vacation. They are really comfortable and super cute. That being said, I don't ride in them because I use my old broken in smokeys. I would love to get some new boots someday but will probably go with a more classic type style for riding in. I used to ride in my fatbaby's all the time though and those are actually wider in the toe than the justins. I'm not sure I would have any issues with them. I bought a pair of pro-babys that were uncomfortable....

Ariats seem to hurt my feet (that's the fat baby/pro baby). The justins are more comfortable to me but if you are the kind of person that can wear any shoe and be comfortable then you have tons of different brands to choose from. I like this style of justin although I have not tried them on myself.
http://www.rods.com/ladies-black-bent-rail-boots.html

actually, these look comfy: http://www.rods.com/ladies-black-justin-q-crepe.html


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a pair but I hated them. My foot kept sticking in the stirrup, so I gave them to my mom since she nevers rides.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Have two pair I love them so much!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have these ariats and LOVE them!

Ariat 15825
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a pair of Justin Gypsy boots that I LOVE. I have had them forever and they are falling apart and super old I still wear them over all the other boots I have. I actually just ordered a new pair!

I don't have problems with getting them in and out of the stirrups..They are super comfortable too. By far my favorite boots I've ever owned...


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have 2 pairs I don't like riding in them foot always seems like its stuck.. And they fall apart easy.. I ride in Tony Lama more $ but well worth have had for 2 yrs n not at all falling apart 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I looove my justins and they have been comfortable to walk/ ride in since the day i got them brand new. Not that particular pair though. I also know several people who love them aswel


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a pair for streetwear, very comfy but never have ridden in them, toe seems too phat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

I cant stand rubber soles for riding boots. You either cant keep a grip on your stirrup or your hung up. I'd buy a good leather sole square-toed boot. Great for riding and very comfortable. But thats just me!! All my experience with gyspy and fat-baby boots has been terrible.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I bought a pair because I was dying for them, they had purple and were so pretty-- HOWEVER I was sad to learn that they aren't made in america and every pair I looked at on my second visit had the same stitching error my pair has in the toe. I will never go with them again.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I loved mine they were so comfortable. But they only lasted 6 months before the sole separated from the boot. I might buy another pair but not for use of everything, my ariats hold up longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i dont like justins, i love ariats though. Justins just dont break in easy and they hurt my feet, but it seems some like them. I find ariats last longer and are very comfortable!


----------

